# sovintejar



## ohquenick

M'agrada molt aquest verb. Però no se si aquesta frase seria correcta:

_M'ha sobtat que la Marta ara sovintegi la discoteca._

Us agrairia qualsevol ajuda o comentari.​


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Jo diria _sovintegi per la discoteca, _en tot cas.


----------



## ohquenick

Gràcies,  el diccionario diu que no s'ha de confondre "frecuentar" amb "sovintejar". No trobo quina diferència hi ha. "Sovintejar" m'asembla més català que "frecuentar".


----------



## Xiscomx

Ambdós, _freqüentar_ i _sovintejar_, són equivalents en segona accepció, segons el DCVB.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Però no veig com pots _sovintejar _un lloc. És quelcom passiu. _Sovintejar=ésser present, Freqüentar=Fer-se present.
_
Ambdòs igualment catalans.


----------



## Xiscomx

Tal com he dit a #4:


Xiscomx said:


> Ambdós, _freqüentar_ i _sovintejar_, *són equivalents en segona accepció*, segons el DCVB.


*FREQÜENTAR* _v. tr.: _cast. _frecuentar. _
|| *2. *Anar sovint; concórrer assíduament (a un lloc, a visitar algú). Diu que'ls clergues no deuen freqüentar o sostenir les cases de les fembres, Collacions 246 (ap. Aguiló Dicc.). Aqueix quartó de ciutat és molt freqüentat, Lacavalleria Gazoph. Entre es joves que freqüenten ses reunions, Ignor. 70. *a) *usat a voltes com a intr.: Lo lloch ahont freqüentan la paga pon tres voltes lo any, Agustí Secr. 158.—*b) *_refl. _Cal que... et freqüentis amb tothom, Oller Vilaniu 119.

*SOVINTEJAR*.
|| *2. *_tr. _Visitar sovint; cast. _frecuentar. _Philosophia..., les escoles de la qual Boeci hauia molt souinejades, Genebreda Cons. 27. N'hi ha que sovintegen les muntanyes russes, Carner Bonh. 127.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Bé, però aquest és un diccionari descriptiu de fa gairebé un segle (amb tota la utilitat que té). Aquesta accepció de sovintejar no surt pas als diccionaris normatius, nogensmenys. Vols dir que és encara en ús enlloc?


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, ho dic, amic meu, al meu redol i en el teu també.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Si es diu al meu redol, això de sovintejar cap lloc, no ho haig sentit en ma vida. Has sentit mai ningú dir-ho així a Lleida, quina edat tenia? Gràcies, amic!


----------



## Penyafort

A mi, sovintejar amb el sentit de freqüentar també em sona ben natural.


----------



## Elxenc

Per a mi, com a valencià, em resulta més natural dir que alguna cosa ocorre a sovint, que sovinteja, que no l'ús de freqüent, ja que en la meua parla quotidiana empre (a) sovint més vegades (un 99%) que "freqüent". Aquest darrer per a mi tindria un ús més literari o un nivell de llengua més cult o per donar-li varietat al relat.


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies a tots cuatre per la vostra ajuda.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Potser sóc poc observador aleshores. Tanmateix, no puc recofdar cap cas d'algú dient «sovintejo aquest lloc» (però sí «sovintejo per aquí»).


----------

